# Can I See Your Dogs’ Collars?



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I loved the Lupine earth day puppy collar but I didn’t think ahead to buy a larger size for when my spoo outgrew it. For long hair I ordered from The Quilted Hound. We’re using a larger Lupine now, still with the turquoise color scheme.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am all into bling,so I searched dog collars with rhinestones


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

scooterscout99 said:


> I loved the Lupine earth day puppy collar but I didn’t think ahead to buy a larger size for when my spoo outgrew it. For long hair I ordered from The Quilted Hound. We’re using a larger Lupine now, still with the turquoise color scheme.




The second collar I really like although all three look great! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

glorybeecosta said:


> I am all into bling,so I searched dog collars with rhinestones




I looked for rhinestone collars but didn’t find one I like for a girl. The ones I found for a girl were so inexpensive I though they’d get wrecked easily.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Both of my dogs just have plain brown leather collars. When I want to accessorize, I put clothing on my girl


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have this collar coming for my Beatrice a.k.a. Bumble Bea for her upcoming birthday









I have a matching collar charm


For my old poodle Flower, I had a variety of flowered collars, shirts and sweaters


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

scooterscout99 said:


> I loved the Lupine earth day puppy collar but I didn’t think ahead to buy a larger size for when my spoo outgrew it. For long hair I ordered from The Quilted Hound. We’re using a larger Lupine now, still with the turquoise color scheme.




I went to look at both Lupine and The Quilted hound. Lupine has some really nice prints! My problem is, at least with Stella, I wouldn’t be able to see it when her hair gets longer. But I found a pattern I like for Zeke! 

The Quilted Hound offers an awesome collar! I just wish they had different prints. But I still may consider one of those for Zeke... I just need to do the proper measurement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurelwhale (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.4blackpaws.com/

Curry’s collar isn’t on here anymore...but she had a canvas print one with narwhals on it ? she’s amazing and I love supporting small businesses.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2019)

Right now Lilah just has one from PetSmart with a matching harness. She’s just a puppy and in an XS, I didn’t know if she’d outgrow the size or not. She doesn’t like the collar much so I plan on getting one from Etsy I like and eventually when she’s older replace with a matching set from Hiro & Wolf in the UK. I attached a pic of one from Etsy I really like. I think the traditional buckle style isn’t as heavy or bulky as the snap type buckles that area everywhere. Hoping she stops scratching at the collar! (I take it off in her play pen and crate because it bothers her) I ordered a custom tag from Etsy too I can’t wait for it to come in!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I have something of a collar obsession and Rory has I think 10 different ones? I have one we only use for rally and agility training, three Christmas ones and then the rest I just rotate through every couple of weeks. I have matching leashes for most as well. 

All but one are from a small family business (https://www.dizzydogcollars.com/) - they’re Australian but ship internationally. 

This is his agility collar!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

If looking for a fany color here are some sites, I purchased from, and they have held up well, mine ar toy poodles

https://www.etsy.com/listing/235279...elvet-crystal?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google

https://www.divadogcollars.com/rhinestone-dog-collars.html



https://rhinestonedogcollars.net/


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for the great links! Dizzy dog has some really awesome collars! I am still looking. I am waiting for just the right one for both dogs. I found a really cute one for Stella with a detachable bow tie for girls, and I’ve bookmarked so I don’t lose it. It’s super cute and would look awesome on a white dog. 

As for Zekefur I just can’t seem to find the one that jumps out at me. So I’m off to look at the latest links!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Asta's collar*

I get Asta a new collar every year with his name and phone number. Here is this year's:


----------



## Laurelwhale (Feb 3, 2019)

You all are validating my love of collars...my husband does NOT get it ?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins needs a new collar - well I mean she doesn't really need a new collar, it's more like DH is frustrated with her current collar and to tell the truth it's not the prettiest. So maybe I'll get inspired to buy a new one.

jojogal001 - where did you get your collars?

Our collar is a 3/4" brown leather with a matching leash that my daughter suggested we buy. The leash has a rolled section where the loop is so it's particularly comfortable to use and the collar has a brass plate with her name and our contact info. But it's a popular brand for people who ride horses, gorgeous leather and perfect stitching. It's extremely well made but where the leather overlaps the buckle the flap can get in the way of the ring you attach the leash making it a little hard to attach the leash to the collar. And it has this really heavy brass connector. It's a great and solid leash and collar for some big brute of a dog, but a little too heavy for my minipoo. Plus I don't think brown is a good color for a silver minipoo. This is her everyday collar and leash.

For AKC she can't wear a collar with any tags so I bought a matching burgundy latigo leather rolled collar and leash from jjdog. They don't have the rolled collar now. While this is also brown (groan, another brown) it's extremely thin and light weight and appropriate for competition obedience so it gets limited use. https://www.jjdog.com/leather-dog-training-leash-6-foot

For agility I have a Mendota British-style slip lead which is a leash and collar - finally something in pink - but it's pink mixed with brown (groan more brown). 


I've had those nylon mesh collars years ago for our tpoo and they always start to look worn after a few months which is why I've been sticking to leather thinking it will last longer looking nice.

I bought a 4" leash from this place on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XSZCBMQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 in Size XS 5/32" wide This is a very light weight thin leash that I use for rally. I like the quality for what I use it for but I'm wondering what their quality is if I bought something in the size small which would be more appropriate for a minipoo. The xs would be good for a tpoo I'm wondering if anyone here has bought from this company for a collar and leash? What did you think of it?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

glorybeecosta said:


> If looking for a fany color here are some sites, I purchased from, and they have held up well, mine ar toy poodles
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/235279...elvet-crystal?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google
> 
> ...


I have seen some really beautiful collars! I think I have found the 2 I want..
the first is for Stella....

http:///www.divadogcollars.com/store/p20/Ruby_Kisses_Rhinestone_Dog_Collar.html

and this one would be for Zekefur...


https://rhinestonedogcollars.net/products/blue-aqua-sparkle-17

I wasn't really necessarily going in the route of rhinestone collars, but I just love these. I want my poo and poo mix to look like royalty! lol


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You won't be impressed, but I love the Hamilton soft flat nylon buckle collars with what they call gunmetal and brushed hardware. What I love about them is the muted (mostly) colors and the soft from day 1 fabric. I buy two sizes, because depending on how much hair he's wearing, Oliver needs one or the other.

They wash wonderfully well (by hand, of course). I tried a lovely rolled leather years back, but experienced matting. That was very surprising, but it happened.

I buy several of the colors in this line, both online and in a local store.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> You won't be impressed, but I love the Hamilton soft flat nylon buckle collars with what they call gunmetal and brushed hardware. What I love about them is the muted (mostly) colors and the soft from day 1 fabric. I buy two sizes, because depending on how much hair he's wearing, Oliver needs one or the other.
> 
> They wash wonderfully well (by hand, of course). I tried a lovely rolled leather years back, but experienced matting. That was very surprising, but it happened.
> 
> I buy several of the colors in this color, both online and in a local store.


Well I'll still be looking for everyday wear collars. They only need to look like royalty when we have visitors, or have just gotten done at the groomer! 

So I am really open to all kinds of collars at this pont. You had matting with the rolled leather? I'm wondering about the one i have on Zekefur. But his hair shouldn't be getting long enough to mat now that he's in a different cut. Hopefully...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have an obsession with collars(& nail polish) for Molly ...........so I cannot choose a favorite. If it matches her nail color it's ok in my book! LOL!!!! I will say though, my favorite style of collar is a wide Martingale or 'Greyhound' collar! Because she has only a 10 inch neck I had to make her 2" wide ones (because custom was not in my budget) I also like each collar to have a matching leash......at last count I was up to 30 and put myself on 'hold' hahaha It didn't last long cuz there were some really cute sets on Amazon at a very good price............They should be here shortly LOL!!!!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I have an obsession with collars(& nail polish) for Molly ...........so I cannot choose a favorite. If it matches her nail color it's ok in my book! LOL!!!! I will say though, my favorite style of collar is a wide Martingale or 'Greyhound' collar! Because she has only a 10 inch neck I had to make her 2" wide ones (because custom was not in my budget) I also like each collar to have a matching leash......at last count I was up to 30 and put myself on 'hold' hahaha It didn't last long cuz there were some really cute sets on Amazon at a very good price............They should be here shortly LOL!!!!




[emoji13] 30 collars. All I can say is...WOW!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Pretty impressive you guys! What a kick. Rhinestones. Doesn't anyone use real gem stones for goodness sake? Haha.:act-up:

I use harnesses instead of collars. Does that count or do I have to use a collar for this thread? When Matisse was showing, he had to wear a tiny, dainty, gold choke chain. After he was finished, he went back into his every day wear...Puppia harnesses. He has a sort of royal blue...or maybe more navy blue one. And Maurice has a red one and also a yellow one because it was a good deal to get 3. Jose`, when he was still with me wore a bright green one. 

I do not have an obsession with this so they wear theirs until they've nibbled at the edges so much that I'm afraid they might break. So they've had these same ones their whole lives...well, since they could fit into them. I think Maurice started out with a kitty harness because there wasn't a puppy one small enough.

So the red one is just like this yellow one...same kind and each has a matching leash.





Oh, I forgot. Matisse has another blue one...forget the kind but it has a "v neck" and you can see the little plaid border.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Pretty impressive you guys! What a kick. Rhinestones. Doesn't anyone use real gem stones for goodness sake? Haha.:act-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really nice harnesses. Stella came with one, but a basic one. I don’t let her wear it in the house as there is too much that can get on something, IMO. 

I know collars can too if they are too loose, but when worn snug there’s less of that chance. I take their collars off when I go to work. ( only 2 nights a weeks). Since I am disabled I am home all the time except for that. 

But when I use a leash to take them to the groomer I use their harnesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

jojogal001 said:


> Really nice harnesses. Stella came with one, but a basic one. I don’t let her wear it in the house as there is too much that can get on something, IMO.
> 
> I know collars can too if they are too loose, but when worn snug there’s less of that chance. I take their collars off when I go to work. ( only 2 nights a weeks). Since I am disabled I am home all the time except for that.
> 
> ...


Yep, no collars or harnesses left on my dogs in the house or unsupervised...only when on an outing. I've heard of too many horror stories with dogs strangling. My Doberman breeder left her two dogs to play in the yard while she made a quick trip to the corner store. When she came back, one was dead. The teeth and jaw of one dog got caught in the collar of the other dog and hopelessly stuck and with the struggle, the one dog died. Devastating. And they can get caught on things. Anyhow, in my case, there's no reason for them to wear them other than for walks and such. I'm even paranoid if they're in a crate in the car where I can't see them. They have to go naked till we get where we're going.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I have an obsession with collars(& nail polish) for Molly ...........so I cannot choose a favorite. If it matches her nail color it's ok in my book! LOL!!!! I will say though, my favorite style of collar is a wide Martingale or 'Greyhound' collar! Because she has only a 10 inch neck I had to make her 2" wide ones (because custom was not in my budget) I also like each collar to have a matching leash......at last count I was up to 30 and put myself on 'hold' hahaha It didn't last long cuz there were some really cute sets on Amazon at a very good price............They should be here shortly LOL!!!!


Laurel, I'm in awe and impressed - gorgeous collection for gorgeous Molly. 

I love the collars with the flowers and the black one with the rhinestones..... do you remember where you got those?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am thinking about this one for Renn. He has worn his pinch collar for when I walk him in the street. Lately though we are using just his flat collar more and more and really he is in need of a wider one. This one he has will choke him, if he has one of his moments. With the pinch he never pulled of pinched but lately he is acting a bit reactive when we are walking and he does pinch himself. This is bothering me and I am starting to feel that when he does, its making him a bit more excited. It doesn't seem like its working as it did. This collar I'm looking at is a martingale. I am wondering if this may be a better fit for he and I. I need to be able to control him when he has one of his moments (we are working on this and I am reading Susan Garrets methods). He seems to be a more sensitive guy than any dog I have ever owned, so I am changing my methods of training. He was doing quite well and now going thru something once again so...Anyway I appreciate any ideas on this type of collar. Its kinda cute to me.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So I ordered them! Should have them shortly....




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

I got the D ring on both of them. I can’t wait!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Laurel, I'm in awe and impressed - gorgeous collection for gorgeous Molly.
> 
> I love the collars with the flowers and the black one with the rhinestones..... do you remember where you got those?


Skylar.............I got those on Ebay! Not expensive but you have to wait a long time for the shipping from China! The rhinestone collar was $3.64 and the flower collar was $3.59!!! The flower one is a double row of flowers not the smaller single rowed one so watch if you order it.....I got size small (10-13 inch) larger sizes are a bit more.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Skylar.............I got those on Ebay! Not expensive but you have to wait a long time for the shipping from China! The rhinestone collar was $3.64 and the flower collar was $3.59!!! The flower one is a double row of flowers not the smaller single rowed one so watch if you order it.....I got size small (10-13 inch) larger sizes are a bit more.




I got the rolled leather and the pink leather collars on amazon. $9.99 each and they are nice quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

